# Firefox 21.02-1 -- Bus error (core dumped)



## trev (Jun 24, 2013)

A `portupgrade` from Firefox 20 to Firefox 21.01 and 21.02-1 resulted in Firefox crashing with a _b_us _e_rror and dumping core. After eliminating all the obvious things and rebuilding all the already up to date dependencies, it still crashed with the same error on startup.

The solution was to run `make config` and uncheck the option to build with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS, an option which I've had checked since time immemorial.

I post only so any other poor soul can be saved the time I wasted discovering this.


----------



## tingo (Aug 3, 2013)

FWIW, Firefox 22.0 also dumps core if built with OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS.
Details:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 8.4-STABLE FreeBSD 8.4-STABLE #0 r253646: Thu Jul 25 10:12:31 UTC 2013
     root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
tingo@kg-core1$ portversion -v firefox*
firefox-22.0,1              =  up-to-date with port
```
I didn't get much out of gdb:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ gdb -c firefox.core
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd".
Core was generated by `firefox'.
Program terminated with signal 10, Bus error.
#0  0x0000000000427b46 in ?? ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0000000000427b46 in ?? ()
#1  0x000000080132c0c0 in ?? ()
#2  0x000000080064285d in ?? ()
#3  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
(gdb) quit
```
HTH


----------



## raul_comodoro (Sep 18, 2013)

*Firefox 23 core dump solved*

I have installed Firefox 23 from ports. When I ran it for the first time it gave an error about "core dumped". Reading the forum there is something about a configuration option, OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS, and that it must be unchecked when installing.

In my case it was unchecked, but I have unchecked LOGGING too, and reinstalled from ports.

Now it runs perfectly.


----------

